

Live browser interaction for VIM. - Bogdanp
https://github.com/Bogdanp/browser-connect.vim

======
Bogdanp
I hope submitting your own stuff isn't considered unethical. I just thought
some of you guys might find this useful.

~~~
cleverjake
It's not - though usually you should add a Show HN: to the front of it. Looks
great, mate.

